# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_76SD - LG KU4200,KU9500,SU420 and SU950 added

## Shamseldeen Victory

New version - LGQ_1_76SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- Added support for LG CYON KU4200,KU9500,SU420 and SU950.

----------

